# A 2nd new species



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2017)

see next post


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/35230...964757130:tl_objid.1386369964757130&__tn__=*s

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2017)

some paphs are just ugly................


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks deformed


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 17, 2017)

Interesting indeed. 
Thanks for the info.

Rob Z.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 17, 2017)

For those that don't Facebook ....


----------



## Hien (Mar 17, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> some paphs are just ugly................


 wait a few years , its beauty may grow on you .
I remember , when paph tranlienianum first showed up , I really liked its strange look , but most peoples said it is ugly , now most paph growers like that species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2017)

no, this one will stay ugly..................


----------



## Hien (Mar 18, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> no, this one will stay ugly..................



ok, perhaps it is ugly and it will stay ugly :wink: and I should not say" its beauty may grow on you" but say "maybe its strangely ugliness will grow on you" instead


----------



## silence882 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hmmm looks very much like Paph. robinsonianum. Maybe a variety?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2017)

I can remember when canhii was ugly! LOL

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 19, 2017)

I would grow it.. LOL


----------



## JAB (Mar 21, 2017)

Interesting. Do we have an actual link to a published article other then a screenshot of Facefuck? 

Thanks


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 22, 2017)

I am told the seed of these new species is already in laboratories in several countries. Thats a good thing.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> no, this one will stay ugly..................



It is only ugly when you are constrained by the odd, artificial and conformist notions of what makes a good orchid hybrid in my opinion. The pursuit of unnaturally large, round, and perfectly flat flowers is a galaxy away from what orchids are in the wild. I dont pursue awards or these ideals, so it makes no difference to me.. I like an orchid for all its oddities and this one I would grow. oke:


----------

